# What's your favourite wax at the minute...?



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

And why?

Mine's Vics Concours; for the ease of application and removal plus of course, the fabulous reslts - especially on black. :argie:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Mine is Autofinesse Spirit it goes on like butter and removal is very easy 

Gives a great finish on well prepped paint and the beading is awesome


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Crystal Noir.........cos it`s black and hides minor scratches, very very minor mind..goes on and off with ease:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

my choice is between vics concours or zymol's glasur


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Petes 53/Lusso Oro. 

Only 2 as my petes ran out :doublesho

Petes is a pleasure to use and the deep wet look on a dark car is awesome!

Lusso feels special and leaves a great finish also.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

R32rob said:


> Petes 53/Lusso Oro.
> 
> Only 2 as my petes ran out :doublesho
> 
> ...


I bought the 53 on your recommendation too and up to the point of getting the Vics, it was ny numero uno too. :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Victoria Concours and Migliore Original - on solid black .
Glasur and SN for all colours .

Criteria:
1) Looks
2) Application
3) Durability

.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Zymol Glasur - the only boutique wax I'll buy again, with the exception of Rubbish Boys Original Edition which I also love as a wax just for its sheer quirkiness. 

Why? Because it is more durable than the products with which it competes in my experience, is a joy to use and has fantasticly tight beading and fast sheeting which appeals to me


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Vics Concours for me


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

raceglaze 55,(wolfs body wrap for sealant)


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

vics concours is raved very highly on here, any cars showing it on black on here....


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

nattys poorbouys blue paste wax, such ease to apply and very good value for money. gives a nice deep glossy finish


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

meguiars #16 fantastically easy to use, i hear its not being made any more though, wonder what the replacement is?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Swissvax endurance is my fav wax now.
if anyone wants to sell his tub..


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Megs# 16 also, I have a few waxes sitting here, some boutique, and I still love this insanely cheap crayon smelling product, so easy on and off its just ridiculous, just don't let it cure for too long :thumb:


----------



## Mario007 (Jul 3, 2011)

my favorite is the DODO Purple Haze...

if it last more...i will eat it! jejeje

Anyone has tryed the Zymol Carbon for black colours?

Thx


----------



## Noodler (Apr 30, 2011)

Autoglym HD all the way for me


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ironic that i'm selling it but Celeste Dettaglio is so impressive. Sheeting/beading of Glasur and durability to rival some strong waxes!


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

have to agree with Eddy, i too find myself keep going back to megs #16 despite other waxes i have.


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

CG5050 nuba
Blackfire WD sealant

SV Endurance is catching my attention as well.....


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

megs #16 - unbelievable wax for the price. durability is excellent and thats what i want out of a wax. followed by purple haze as it deepens the colour of my car which is also purple.

havent tried any boutique waxes so cant comment on them really but i just cant justify spending more than 30 notes for a wax when cheaper waxes do a good job.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Using Blackfire Midnight Sun because i use the full range.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

At the moment PB Nattys blue.Its ace,really easy to use.You can cake it on and leave it an hour and it still just wipes off.My car has 2 layers on at the mo.Might stick another on tomorrow.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Noodler said:


> Autoglym HD all the way for me


Wise choice!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

nothelle said:


> CG5050 nuba
> Blackfire WD sealant
> 
> SV Endurance is catching my attention as well.....


CG 50/50...........Quality kit. :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

only one of 10 tubs  smells like vanilla ice cream lol and is easy to use! although if you asked my sealant atm i just keep grabbing Opti Seal! 2 coats under the elegance and 2 of elegance


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Mine has to be Supernatural Hybrid

Followed Closely by

Rubbish Boys Juiced Edition :argie: (my all time fav)

Then

Skull Candy 

I did have celeste and tbh it gave epic results and the mirror effect i have not see before but i sold it, Supernatural Hybrid give very similar mirror effect and once layered WOW it looks fantastic and glass like :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Migliore Frutta for me. Love the smell, the finish, the jar, and the fact it's _different_.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> Migliore Frutta for me. Love the smell, the finish, the jar, and the fact it's _different_.


thought frutta did not have a proper Mig' Jar? or did you pass a sheep for that


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

CG 50/50 is impressing me ATM but that will change to Glasur very soon


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

moosh said:


> Mine has to be Supernatural Hybrid
> 
> Followed Closely by
> 
> ...


Have you tried Rubbish Boys Original edition?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> thought frutta did not have a proper Mig' Jar? or did you pass a sheep for that


You're right, just a plain brown jar with black lid and wee gold label on top. And the good orange stuff inside :argie::thumb:

Nae sheep. Been to Ovine anonymous :lol:

Certainly like the other higher end mig wax tubs, but I don't have them... the best I have are original and frutta (both) grands (and the 2 same but in small jars - my favourites strangely.)  Mind you it's a damn good time for a migliore buy... :speechles


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> You're right, just a plain brown jar with black lid and wee gold label on top. And the good orange stuff inside :argie::thumb:
> 
> Nae sheep. Been to Ovine anonymous :lol:
> 
> Certainly like the other higher end mig wax tubs, but I don't have them... the best I have are original and frutta (both) grands (and the 2 same but in small jars - my favourites strangely.)  Mind you it's a damn good time for a migliore buy... :speechles


good orange stuff? :lol: :lol: :lol: orange juice?

Ovine Anonymous :lol:

not man enough for the real old school jar? :lol:: -


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh aye... Nice jar :thumb:

How olds that?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> Oh aye... Nice jar :thumb:
> 
> How olds that?


2008/2009?

cannot get them anymore 

it has not been used to wax a car since early last year :lol: i fancy splitting my bonnet in 4 just for laughs Mig:BOS:Elegance:Z Volvo :lol: even though my car is finished  and completely waxed in elegance atm


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Meg's NXT Tech Wax 2.0 :doublesho
I love how easy it it is to apply and remove. How little you need. And the nice glossy, kinda wet look it gives. Oh, and that you can put it on, forget it for absolutely forever and it still comes off perfectly! 

I'd completely written it off last summer as I couldn't get on with it at all. Now I don't even consider all my other waxes.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Ross said:


> Have you tried Rubbish Boys Original edition?


I've got it Ross but not tried it yet?

Is it the boy?


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Supernatural and Supernatural Hybrid

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Victoria Chaos and Bilt Hamber Finis ATM, but wanna put #16 on my car tomorrow.

Itching for HD Poxy & the new Meg's stuff tough...


----------



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

My favorite wax is a sealant HD POXY !!!!!


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Race glaze black label :argie: Although its a close call over supernatural on a black car.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Vic's Concours. Absolutely love the stuff! Saying that, the P21S concours seems to be coming out of retirement lately....


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

P21s Concours fan here. Its so predictably good, people are bored of it  .


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Swissvax Best of Show.

Just because its my new wax and smells nice ... lol


----------



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

Raceglaze 55 or Dodo Supernatural


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

RG 55 & Dodo SN :lol:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Close run thing between CG 50/50 and Harly Wax...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

CG Pete's '53 at the moment. Might be getting Glasur soon though...


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Zymol concours is awesome IMO. Worth every single penny:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

moosh said:


> I've got it Ross but not tried it yet?
> 
> Is it the boy?


Aye the finish is stunning,not the easiest wax to apply or buff but its worth it:thumb:


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Bilt Hamber Finis and Dodo Supernatural Hybrid are my 2 favs


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

Right now, Race Glaze 55.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Poorboys Nattys - a really easy nice wax to use.


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Zymol Carbon. Only because of its price. Durability isnt amazing, but it looks good and I find it incredibly easy to apply, especially on black trim.


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Gliptone`s Original Carnauba Paste Wax. Full deal for me, value, results, ease of application.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

My all time favourite is nattys red. Easy to use, smells gorgeous, great water behaviour and more durable than you'd think.

That said, I tried skull candy on the boot lid of the Cougar and was pretty impressed with it, just don't want to do the whole car as it'll only last a few coats and then it's gone forever :wall:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

DoDo juice Supernatural Hybrid or Collnite 845 :thumb:


----------



## clokey (Oct 13, 2010)

My 2 faves at the moment are Dodo SN Hybrid, and Vics Concours out of my collection.


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

i really liking the VO5 Putty at the moment. real good hold


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

ag hd well underated


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

^ as above, plus its last if need be 6 months plus like the other big names


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Vic's Concourse, used it for the first time the other day. Applied it by hand, was a dream on and off and it looks great and had nice beading! What more do you want?!


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2011)

i'm loving DJ Blue Velvet... smells soooo edible!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

bos for me at the moment :argie:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Dodo Supernatural


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Cg 50/50


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Planet Polish VSOP finished the Audi today just so easy to use and finish is great.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

ClioToby said:


> Zymol Carbon. Only because of its price. Durability isnt amazing, but it looks good and I find it incredibly easy to apply, especially on black trim.


If the prep is good,it could last 4-5 month no problem,with 2 coats it looks really good.


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Have to say Supernatural Hybrid. But I used Nattys blue on my brothers car and forgot about how easy it was to use.


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Navi-wax, dream to apply and buff followed by AUTOBRIGHT distinction, real nice gloss to it, and smells divine


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Autosmart WAX. Doing a long term test on this wax on 2 cars. Still going strong on my car after 6k miles and 3 months.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

depends i have four on mine  erm probably Zymol volvo, elegance or Primo not feeling the love really for BoS atm its the fourth wax on there but its just hmm


----------



## roy7 (May 25, 2009)

Pete's 53 ATM what to try next on red car any ideas guys:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Any of the Migliore's is my shout.

Seriously good prices for them just now on Shinearama. They are an absolute pleasure to use and on reds your paint will look dripping wet. :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

roy7 said:


> Pete's 53 ATM what to try next on red car any ideas guys:thumb:


Victoria Concours:thumb:


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Vics Concours for me...


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

naviwax dark for me


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

cg 50/50 for me......... BUT megs 16 is great as well and at 12 squid can it be beaten????????


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

Glasur is my favorite :thumb:


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

DODO Juice purple haze for me just now.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

SV Mystery


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

Dodo PH PRO - as it's the only wax i own


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

CG 50/50 has to be my favourite at the moment....

Budget wax - Collie 845, durability and beading kicks butt!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

cg5050 for me.. becoming more used now.. and rightly so imo.. its a great product.
one of the best products CG makes imo.

just a side note...

what is with everyone who uses AG HD wax...

everytime i see it mentioned, the user says its "really underrated" 
yet its becoming hell of a common on here and its rated very well by anyone who speaks of it...

yet still.. "very underrated" is mentioned everytime!!!

_best of show... its a very underrated wax.. not many people know of it yeah ? :thumb:_


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

AGHD good result for that price, but being everyone mention it everytime, it's becoming more overrated as time goes.....


----------



## Chris-89 (May 7, 2011)

Megs ultimate wax is my choice atm.. couple of coats 1 day apart and you get that sought after glassy wet look, even on my silver car!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

For Looks I am into R222 concours but for durability I love my Fk1000 (Sealant?)


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Showshine said:


> For Looks I am into R222 concours but for durability I love my Fk1000 (Sealant?)


P21s Concours is my favorite wax in this moment  very difficult to beat P21s Concours especially on dark/light metallic colours !


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Collnite 845 :thumb:


----------



## RazerHot (Aug 5, 2011)

Lusso Oro wax, looks at two coats


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

476, and fk1000p,
i find both easy to put on thin and buff off easily.
Both look good on the car.

Kev


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Loving Vics Concours at the moment. Doddle to use and gives a cracking finish.


----------



## loo_goblin (Jun 11, 2008)

Poorboys Nattys Red Paste Wax. The only wax I have had for a long time, may give Supernatural Hybrid a whirl when I run out of natty as I am looking for something a little longer wearing.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

megs 16. since breaking my duck with this, it's gone on all my mates cars, except the ones that have fk1000p 
just ordered some fk pink wax


----------



## lincslad (Aug 23, 2011)

Navi-wax ultimate, easy on easy off deep shine:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

CG 50/50 for me too, love the stuff and Spirit for a posher wax.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Auto finesse spirit... Superb!


----------



## raysrt8 (Jan 16, 2010)

Glasur and carbon


----------



## NissanPathfinder (Aug 25, 2011)

Just started to use Farecla G3 Professional Super Resin Wax.

Very impressive :buffer:


----------



## Narsaq (Apr 6, 2009)

Pete's 53.

I can now see the bottom of the pot....
Looking for another wax that gives the some looks but where the beading stays longer. Thinking about Naviwax Dark, Purple Haze, Wolfs Liquid Moon wax or Victoria Concours.
Any recommendations guys?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

My favourite is Megs#16 and Dodo Juice rr,but I wait for try Swissvax mirage who arrived to me yesterday.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

SV Shield and Auto Finesse Spirit for me at the moment


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

My fav waxes now is Werkstat CJT and Migliore Original.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi guys 

On a silver motor.......
Vics Chaos (paste wax)
Collinte 845 (liquid wax)


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Cg 50 50 for me.

It's the only wax that i will replace with the same when it's gone.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Zymol Destiny for me :thumb:


----------



## Mobb (May 7, 2011)

Megs Carnuba


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

SV Shield or DJ PHP

But recently have been enjoying the use of Wolf Chemicals Body Wrap but that's not a wax....


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Swissvax shield, Has been since the first time i used it. (on robs recommendation aswell)


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

I've gone back to using dodo light fantastic lately. I forgot what a pleasure it is to use.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

at the moment ..... R22, really really brings out the flake pop.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Vics concours atm but u never know which will be next month or week lol


----------

